# Utah V Michigan



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Only a day and a half before Utah plays the Harbaughs of Michigan. Can't wait!

I see Utah dominating defensively in a 27-10 win to open things up. Optimistically awaiting what I hope to be a better and more effecient offense to support one of the best defenses in CFB and maybe the best special teams in CFB.

Not a big WHY fan, but I think they'll come out on top at Nebraska as well.

Should be a good weekend for in-state football.

Go Utes!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

True BYU Blue here. But this week, I say Go Utes!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am not sure either of our two premier Utah teams will come out on top this weekend. Utah will win if the QB gets his head out of his ego and plays, if he doesn't then it's going to be an ugly loss. Now my beloved Tigers will win easily since they play a 4A high school team but that is going to be followed by two straight losses. Maybe they will fire Les Miles after this season and get a coach with an IQ higher than 7.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Didn't Miles coach them to a national title a couple years ago?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with you LL except I think that Michigan has a worse QB problem than Utah. If Utah loses, and yeah I think they could, it'll take an epic letdown from overhype of themselves though it seems that nobody has given them any attention in this game. Wilson, for all of his struggles continues to win that job. I personally think he'll have the best year of his career. It doesn't hurt to have Booker there with him.

I just don't see Michigan scoring much more than 10 points starting many drives deep in their own territory. I also believe elevation will play a role.

Hope both teams come out on top. Utah State is playing an actual cupcake so no cares there!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Of the big 3, I only think Utah State is the only school that is a for sure win.

I have heard a lot of people are stating that Utah will doormat Michigan, which is not a good position to be in. The point spread is only Utah -5 at home. So, I expect it to come down to the wire.

I think this is a game that BYU will win also even though Nebraska is favored by a touchdown. Be prepared for the national title talk afterwards. As an aggie alumni I hope that BYU goes undefeated until they play Utah State and Utah State gives them their first loss as they did as 21 point underdogs last year.

2014 USU 35 @ #18 BYU 20 #NeverForget


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I hope Utah wins, so that When Utah State crushes them following week it will look better. ;-);-);-)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Of the big 3, I only think Utah State is the only school that is a for sure win.
> 
> I have heard a lot of people are stating that Utah will doormat Michigan, which is not a good position to be in. The point spread is only Utah -5 at home. So, I expect it to come down to the wire.
> 
> ...


If USU doesn't walk into a win and pull their starters out in the 3rd quarter, I'll be very surprised.

Now that I'm out of Utah and don't have to listen to as many obnoxious Ute fans (most of the Ute fans I still have contract with are die hard but not obnoxious), I hope they do well and pound Michigan.

BYU will do well this year if their current personnel stay healthy and IF the RBs can step up and take some pressure off Hill. Any national title talk even IF BYU dominates this season would be pipe dreams. Just look at how they did TCU last year.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't pay much attention to the lines on some of these games. I am pretty sure Utah was a 3 or 4 point dog last year and beat UM by 16 at Michigan. Yeah I know, different year / game. Michigan didn't score an offensive TD last year. I think the odds makers had Utah a 6-7 point favorite against Arizona last year and Utah got pounded.

As for annoying Ute fans. This cracks me up... I don't care what fan base your talking about, theres going to be annoying fans. I get tired of fans that seem to hammer home the Pac 12 affiliation. I love having my team in this conference, but it's not the focus for me and most that I know. After BYU beats Nebraska, there will be talks of the playoffs. There is already talk of Utah State playing in a New Years 6 and they haven't even played a game. 

Utah State will provide a decent test for Utah, but Utah won't take them litely. Time will tell and I won't be predicting a "pounding" before Utah takes on Michigan. Personally, I think taking on a "high school" team if you will in your first game doesn't do much for you. I know Utah's done it in the past and it seems it takes two games to really get going.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Didn't Miles coach them to a national title a couple years ago?


Miles won in 2007 but that was with Nick Saban's team he left of seniors. When we played Bama in 2011 we ended up being embarrassed royally in the NC game. The team quit on Miles for that game because Miles refused to play the better QB due to a spat with him. Several starters stood up for the QB and Miles benched them too...pretty stupid since the QB that Miles stood up for has never played a down in the NFL and has been in jail several times since then.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The beauty of the week of the first game - EVERY team is undefeated, and EVERY team has a shot! 

Living in Idaho now, the only sports radio I get is the national ESPN feed. And the talk there about the Utah game - is the debut of Harbagh - which happens to be against the Utes. But little to no love for the Utes, except from Ian Fitzsimmons, who used to be in the SLC market.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BigT said:


> I don't pay much attention to the lines on some of these games. I am pretty sure Utah was a 3 or 4 point dog last year and beat UM by 16 at Michigan. Yeah I know, different year / game. Michigan didn't score an offensive TD last year. I think the odds makers had Utah a 6-7 point favorite against Arizona last year and Utah got pounded.
> 
> As for annoying Ute fans. This cracks me up... I don't care what fan base your talking about, theres going to be annoying fans. I get tired of fans that seem to hammer home the Pac 12 affiliation. I love having my team in this conference, but it's not the focus for me and most that I know. After BYU beats Nebraska, there will be talks of the playoffs. There is already talk of Utah State playing in a New Years 6 and they haven't even played a game.
> 
> Utah State will provide a decent test for Utah, but Utah won't take them litely. Time will tell and I won't be predicting a "pounding" before Utah takes on Michigan. Personally, I think taking on a "high school" team if you will in your first game doesn't do much for you. I know Utah's done it in the past and it seems it takes two games to really get going.


I hope USU does, but I doubt it.

They have a pretty tough road.

vs Southern Utah (Easy Win)

@ Utah (This will be interesting, but very tough the Utes are supposed to be real good)

@ Washington (Loud Stadium)

vs Colorado State (Probably has the best WR in the country)

@Fresno State (underrated home field advantage)

vs Boise State (They beat the hell out of USU, usually)

@ San Diego State (Likely win)

vs Wyoming (They can score, but don't fair well against USU)

@ New Mexico (Win)

@ Air Force (Always tough)

vs Nevada (Game after Air Force / Navy is always a struggle)

vs BYU (This will be a blood brawl this year, after last year)

USU could likely go 1-5 to start the season, but if they go 6-0 all aboard the USU hype train.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I think USU likely stats 4-2 maybe 5-1. Obviously I am a fan of Utah and I think Utah beats them. I like USU at Washington early on and Boise is replacing a bunch of players. USU has a great home field. Fresno can be decent at home, but they didn't return many from last years team that was aweful. I guess that could be a good thing considering how bad they were. 

Good luck to the Aggies. I'll be watching them closely as the year goes on. If Utah beats them, it bodes well for Utah as long as Utah keeps winning.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For some reason ( and I am a Michigan fan) they have given them a lot more credit than they deserve in the last few years. If the Utes don't put a whoopin on them at home something is wrong. LSU is going to be a lot better than you think this year- USU I hope they are winning big at 1/2 so I can go home and watch the 2nd 1/2 of the Michigan game.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Whew, that was exciting and as usual, the Utes made it interesting. The fighting Harbaughs didn't quit either. Good win for us, even though there were some warts. (Whats the deal with Phillips?) 


Also, WT* is going on with the Aggies tonight? 12-9 as I type this.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I thought Utah played pretty well considering the stage they were on tonight and being the first game of the year. Michigan is improved. They have some obvious things to clean up with the coverage on defense. A couple bad mental mistakes by Gianni and old Andy was not so automatic! 

Not only 12-9, but the game winner was an 88 yard punt return for a TD. Seems Keaton is just not the same guy. Mistake letting Garrettson get away I think. Utah should handle them next week but you never know!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well as they say, an ugly win is better than a pretty loss. Color the Utes lucky. The offense was way to inconsistent and the Michigan QB couldn't hit wide open receivers for TD's. Mucho room for improvement on both sides of the ball for the Utes. Secondary let too many guys get open deep and that will come back to haunt them if they don't fix that problem ASAP. Offense...we don't need no steenkin offense...sheesh


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

became an AG in 1972------ last night was the most embarrassed I have ever been.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But, on another note, it is FOOTBALL!!!!!!!

And that is a beautiful thing.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Packfish said:


> became an AG in 1972------ last night was the most embarrassed I have ever been.


Ditto, I had much higher hopes for them last night, some consider SUU a glorified community college for crying out loud.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Packfish said:


> became an AG in 1972------ last night was the most embarrassed I have ever been.


Yeah, rough ugly game.

But a win is a win.

I'm still excited for the Aggs to play the Utes.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If USU wants to wear the big boy pants they've got to stop messing in them. They look like the Aggies of old. SUU played just as bad or they might have blown the Ags out. Doesn't look to be a good season for USU. A couple of decent seasons does not a program or a powerhouse make. Two steps backwards last night.

Utah looked okay, but they didn't look like they could manhandle any of the PAC teams. Michigan looked terrible yet they only lose by a TD pick-six. Two very mediocre teams at best. I know it was a first game but Utah showed me that as a mature team they still are not at Par with most of the power teams in the nation. 

For those touting Wilson's performance--I just don't see it. He still looks awkward. maybe it's just his long frame. I hate to say it but I think he gets an injury this year. Who is the backup?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well as they say, an ugly win is better than a pretty loss. Color the Utes lucky. The offense was way to inconsistent and the Michigan QB couldn't hit wide open receivers for TD's. Mucho room for improvement on both sides of the ball for the Utes. Secondary let too many guys get open deep and that will come back to haunt them if they don't fix that problem ASAP. Offense...we don't need no steenkin offense...sheesh


I think this is a fair assessment overall. Between the secondary gaffes and the boneheaded personal fouls by Paul, there is plenty of room for improvement on the defensive side. In addition, we didn't sack Rudock once, so even our front seven has issues. On the good side, the run defense was excellent and forcing 3 turnovers was the difference in the game.

Offensively, I thought the game plan and execution was actually decent. Michigan's defensive gameplan was to stop Booker and we adjusted with short passing that Wilson carried out adequately. In years past, several of those throws would have been one hops to the feet of the receivers. The only turnover was on the halftime hail Mary. Covey was a revelation but the other wideouts failed to distinguish themselves. That could be a concern going forward. Obviously, Booker and the tight ends looked good in the passing game and Book still ended up with 120 something combined offensive yards. The special teams were mediocre to poor and if Phillips was his "normal" self, we would have felt better about the offensive output.

I wonder if the Aggies are rope-a-doping the Utes? For Aggie fans or others that watched the Ags last night, how bad did they really look? Is Keeton done?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Catherder said:


> I think this is a fair assessment overall. Between the secondary gaffes and the boneheaded personal fouls by Paul, there is plenty of room for improvement on the defensive side. In addition, we didn't sack Rudock once, so even our front seven has issues. On the good side, the run defense was excellent and forcing 3 turnovers was the difference in the game.
> 
> Offensively, I thought the game plan and execution was actually decent. Michigan's defensive gameplan was to stop Booker and we adjusted with short passing that Wilson carried out adequately. In years past, several of those throws would have been one hops to the feet of the receivers. The only turnover was on the halftime hail Mary. Covey was a revelation but the other wideouts failed to distinguish themselves. That could be a concern going forward. Obviously, Booker and the tight ends looked good in the passing game and Book still ended up with 120 something combined offensive yards. The special teams were mediocre to poor and if Phillips was his "normal" self, we would have felt better about the offensive output.
> 
> I wonder if the Aggies are rope-a-doping the Utes? For Aggie fans or others that watched the Ags last night, how bad did they really look? Is Keeton done?


Well they didn't have an offensive touchdown.

They had a ton of penalties, I've never seen that many fifteen yard penalties in my life on offense.

Every time they would get something going, boom! Penalty.

It was a game of punts.

USU looked like they were playing with only half of the playbook on offense.

The defense played great and if that could be complimented by something that resembles offense.

The aggs are a dangerous team.

It is just one game and I'm not ready to pull the whole ESPN world is ending tactic, because it's college football and anything can happen any given week.

If you play bad, you can be beaten.

Ask Vandy about it today.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

HighNDry said:


> If USU wants to wear the big boy pants they've got to stop messing in them. They look like the Aggies of old. SUU played just as bad or they might have blown the Ags out. Doesn't look to be a good season for USU. A couple of decent seasons does not a program or a powerhouse make. Two steps backwards last night.
> 
> Utah looked okay, but they didn't look like they could manhandle any of the PAC teams. Michigan looked terrible yet they only lose by a TD pick-six. Two very mediocre teams at best. I know it was a first game but Utah showed me that as a mature team they still are not at Par with most of the power teams in the nation.
> 
> For those touting Wilson's performance--I just don't see it. He still looks awkward. maybe it's just his long frame. I hate to say it but I think he gets an injury this year. Who is the backup?


Utah State is 36 of their last 48 games

BYU is 27 of their last 48 games

Utah is 26 of their last 48 games

I would say that Utah State is a good program now.

Are they an elite national championship program? No.

But in their own right, they are pretty dang good.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

First game of the year is always less than perfect. It is what makes things interesting. Lots more football left. I like the numbers on your list there. Cool stuff. I like the trend that Utah State has been on, as you show, for a while now. Football is certainly more interesting when all three schools at least win more than they lose.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

My honest assessment of the game: Michigan has just as much reason and probably more reason to be optimistic than Utah. Why? Michigan has been down, but they showed last night that despite being down, they can still compete with quality programs from major conferences. Yeah, their quarterback missed some opportunities and threw three int's and one went the other way for a td...but, he also showed that he is capable of throwing the ball down the field (did Travis Wilson every throw a ball more than 20 yards last nigh?). They showed that they are physical up front on both the offensive and defensive ends and are capable of shutting elite backs down. 

What did we see out of Utah? Travis Wilson played a good game by his standards, but come on...the offense showed no consistency and no ability to make big plays. Can the Utes score the ball enough to beat Pac-12 powerhouses? Have the Utes progressed enough on the offensive side of the ball to compete for a Pac-12 title? I don't think so...and, I think it starts with the skills positions and most notably the QB position!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

SUU a community college ?????
They made the playoffs year before last...........>>O
USU got lucky last night, period.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Utah State is 36 of their last 48 games
> 
> BYU is 27 of their last 48 games
> 
> ...


Not be picky, but BYU is 32-16 in their last 48 games (that discounts the first four games of 2011 - which BYU split 2-2). And 34-18 over the previous four seasons (13 games each season for total of 52 games). But your point is still there - USU has been consistently winning lots of games the past four years.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

2full said:


> SUU a community college ?????
> They made the playoffs year before last...........>>O
> USU got lucky last night, period.


There are teams that get lucky every year.

National champion Ohio State lost to Viginia Tech last year.

That same Virgina Tech lost to Wake Forest in a lame game.

That Wake Forest Team was beaten by Utah State.

The Same Utah State Team that lost to Arkansas State.

It's college football, one doozy doesn't make a season.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GaryFish said:


> Not be picky, but BYU is 32-16 in their last 48 games (that discounts the first four games of 2011 - which BYU split 2-2). And 34-18 over the previous four seasons (13 games each season for total of 52 games). But your point is still there - USU has been consistently winning lots of games the past four years.


Yeah, I may have had a brain fart.

I remember three 8-5 seasons calculated in the last 4. The fourth season was an 11-2. I think I looked at bowl games too.

It's a good thing either way


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> If USU wants to wear the big boy pants they've got to stop messing in them. They look like the Aggies of old. SUU played just as bad or they might have blown the Ags out. Doesn't look to be a good season for USU. A couple of decent seasons does not a program or a powerhouse make. Two steps backwards last night.
> 
> Utah looked okay, but they didn't look like they could manhandle any of the PAC teams. Michigan looked terrible yet they only lose by a TD pick-six. Two very mediocre teams at best. I know it was a first game but Utah showed me that as a mature team they still are not at Par with most of the power teams in the nation.
> 
> For those touting Wilson's performance--I just don't see it. He still looks awkward. maybe it's just his long frame. I hate to say it but I think he gets an injury this year. Who is the backup?


Well, I hated to make the prediction but Wilson's awkwardness just made my prediction come true.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

HighNDry said:


> Well, I hated to make the prediction but Wilson's awkwardness just made my prediction come true.


I see what your saying, but he's been injured every year he's been at Utah. It was a matter of time, wasn't a terribly bold prediction there!

That said, watching Thompson yesterday made me a bit concerned! He'll be better against Fresno with a week of practice. Frankly, they should be able to just snap it to Booker in the wildcat and beat Fresno. I suspect we'll see Wilson for the Oregon game in two weeks. Whitt mentioned after the game that neither his or Dimmicks injuries were bad.


----------

